# Various Batteries



## Willyza (29/3/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Timwis (29/3/20)

Willyza said:


>



Very interesting when i saw 9800mAh i thought their goes another pig flying but i didn't realise it was a sky full of them! After watching the video overall and for my vaping needs more than happy with my main battery choice, the VTC5A!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## leila_mcdonald (29/3/20)

9800 Mah ? Is it even possible ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (29/3/20)

leila_mcdonald said:


> 9800 Mah ? Is it even possible ?


Nope! in a word.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (30/3/20)

Possible yes, practical no.
Think of it like a see-saw. The more you have of one, the less you can have of the other. Amp draw / capacity. So while in theory it's probably possible. The reality is the ridiculously low amp draw capabilities of a cell with that much capacity would be so low that it wouldn't be worth producing. And definitely wouldn't be suitable for any kind of vaping.

This is how mooch explained it a few years back.

There are no 18650 cells that are truly capable of more than +-5000mah at this moment. Again with massive amp draw trade off.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (30/3/20)

Thanks.


Willyza said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iris Ty (13/4/20)

Actually I don't think the battery capacity can really reach 9000mAh. I know some manufacturers will mark a very large amount in order to attrack us to buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

